# Escambia River Flathead fishing



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A buddy of ours came into town and wanted to do a little catfishing so we took him to escambia river for some flathead fishing ended up catching around 20 with 7 keepers a pretty good day on the river, lost one at the boat around 25-30lbs and another about 15


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet! nice job there man...waiting on the fish fry...


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

*nice job*

what do you guys recomend for bait? I might try that one day....LOOKS LIKE A BLAST...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nothing but live bait, i like river minnows


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking... where were yall? did you bank or boat fish?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We where in a unnamed special spot in Escambia river fishing from boat


----------

